# Hunter-Jumper Horse Video Critique



## Brindles (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it's tough to see form and ability over a small fence at the trot. There isn't really enough time for him to tuck his knees. Is it possible for you to video him cantering over it? Or, better yet, is there any way you could be the one jumping and someone else could video? As a hunter/jumper person, we definitely like to see a lot more jumping in a video.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not able to jump him.
I have video of him cantering it, too. I'll upload that straight away, it will just be a few minutes and I can add it to the video or replace the present clips if needed.
Thanks =)


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the video I have..one of the few times he hit the pole, I can try to get another video if needed but for now hopefully it's alright


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I personally would free jump him as well as free longe him to get a better idea of his ability/gaits. A good idea is to look for hunter/jumper "prospect" sale videos, as they usually market younger horses/horses who are not completely finished to jumping under saddle as just free longed and free jumped. Also a few nice still photos from a good angle of him free jumping could be thrown in, and with a little editting if you were up for it it could be a great platform for selling him!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

rocky,

The real problem you're going to run into selling him is that when prospective buyers come to look at him, they're going to want to see him ridden over fences. 

If I called in response to an ad about a horse and the owner couldn't show me the horse under saddle or over fences or provide a rider who could, I wouldn't go look at the horse. I would never put a rider of mine on a strange horse without seeing it go first. 

I know you're not asking a lot of money for this horse, but given the market, I think you're going to have to find a rider to school him over fences a little, get a video or a still shot of it for the ad, and have someone available to show him to prospective buyers. 

As far as the first video, what I saw was a horse with a wonderful, rhymthic, balanced canter, but a trot where he doesn't move out from the shoulder particularly well. The video also makes him seem sweet, easy and laid back. 

The second video is better, but it's just not enough for a prospective buyer to get an idea of his ability.

If you're going to longe or free longe over fences, construct a decent size fence and make sure you use ground lines appropriately.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Because I am in the market of looking for a TB, I would ask the owner/seller many questions about the horse then I would ask if I can see him being ridden first because I want to see his movement before I ride him to see if he be good for me.
It seems to me you have a great horse here but what I see is no rider on his back. 

Can you get someone to come out and ride him? For a video or for when someone comes to the barn to look at him?
I would consider it because thats what people are gonna want to see is him being ridden first.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I can assure everyone I am trying as hard as I can to find somebody who can ride him, but it's very hard right now. My area is mostly western and the few english riders around are mostly dressage riders, but I'm doing the best that I can. I had found one girl at my barn who sounded like she might help, but haven't even seen her since then.

When I bought him I was looking for a horse to teach me to jump, but the person they lined up to ride him flaked out pretty much at the last minute. My trainer lunged him over a few jumps instead and it was enough for her to feel it was safe, so I didn't see him ridden before. I know most people would, of course, want to see a horse undersaddle first, generally including myself, but there are some people who will try anyway. That's pretty much what I need to rely on for now and hope for the best because at the moment there is honestly nobody to ride him and I really need to try as hard as I can to get him sold.
I will be continuing to look for somebody to ride him.

Thanks for all help and advice.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

If i lived in your area id take him in a heartbeat. he actually looks perfect for me.

edit: You know I had a thought why not do some basic dressage work with him and use him as a low level dressage horse?
I mean at least ride him undersaddle.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

The only thing I really saw was that he wasn't tracking up at the trot- where his hind feet step pretty much exactly where his front feet just stepped. He needs more impulsion to track up properly, and that looks a lot more impressive to prospective buyers  If I lived in California, I'd come jump him for you!!! lol


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much guys =)

I don't know if my riding him would help too much..we have a MAJOR issue undersaddle, we're just a *really* bad match which is a big part of my selling him. I do fine with almost any other horse, but with him I get nervous which makes him nervous and seems to just be pretty destructive for both of us. I can only really ride him at all at the walk for short periods of time, basically.
He's a completely awesome guy and doesn't do a thing wrong, it's definitely all my issue, but it is a major issue.
Anyway I've kind of gone on, I tend to do that, haha..
Would it be worth taking a video of me just walking him around? I can definitely do that if it might help, in the meantime until I find him a rider..


*Also here to repost the video with added clip of him cantering the jump:*
*



*


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

He's so lovely and balanced looking. I wish I was closer to California.....I'd take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much =) he really is quite a guy
Whoever ends up with him is very lucky. He's very hard-working and truly is a sweetheart, I only wish we got on better undersaddle..but it's my loss. He'll be glad to be back with someone who will have an actual job for him again, haha


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol if I were any closer I'd offer to ride him in a sale video for you, but alas, Colorado is a bit far away.  I like him a lot as well. Granted, he probably wouldn't be the best eventer, which is my discipline of choice, but he's lovely nonetheless.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

rocky,

I've been thinking about your situation. Based on what you've posted, I really like this guy, he's a good prospect and very fairly priced. I would definitely look at him if I were in the market and lived close by. 

Have you considered sending him to a sale barn or a trainer's barn to be sold? I understand you may be reluctant to do that; but it would solve the problem of marketing him, riding him for prospective buyers and it would increase his exposure to the right kind of prospective buyer. 

I know you've put a lot of effort in already; but not being able to ride him and show him to prospective buyers is a big obstacle that's not going to go away.

Just my two cents.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

It is definitely something I'm thinking about, I even have an offer from the previous owner who has a big hunter jumper place and sells a lot of horses. I'm a little bit hesitant about her situation because it's run a bit questionably, but it would be a good means of getting him sold and I could be caring for him the entire time so it probably would work out just fine.
We just very recently paid for his next month at our current stable, though, and wouldn't be able to get the money back so we may have to wait a month before doing anything like that. But that may just be okay, if there's any chance of me being able to sell him I should see a lot of progress within a month and be able to make a good decision about it.


----------

